# 2 headed snake



## Stormangel (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/serpent-for-sale/2006/01/03/1136050428317.html


----------



## staffsrule (Jan 4, 2006)

Poor little fella.


----------



## redline (Jan 4, 2006)

i just saw that in the paper. $25000 for it


----------



## kahn_10 (Jan 4, 2006)

what sort is it i didnt read the article!!!!!!!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 4, 2006)

albino rat snake. it looks cool eh but you could buy a house for that amount nearly!!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 4, 2006)

> i just saw that in the paper. $25000 for it


it was about $205000 not $25000, $150000 US. And thats just the starting price for auction on ebay!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 4, 2006)

Very rare for em to live that long.


----------



## jordo (Jan 9, 2006)

> Poor little fella.


don't you mean fella-S lol

I wonder how its fed, the heads might fight.
A guy in Gellong (Vic) has a 2 headed beardie.


----------



## jordo (Jan 9, 2006)

*2 headed beardie*

hunted down the pic of a 2 headed beardie!


----------



## ScottBec (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, it was in the Morning Bulliten in Rocky too.... first a few small lines under a 'weird world' title in the middle of the paper, then next day....
the FRONT PAGE!!! - the had reported that the botanical gardens/zoo here in Rocky was 'looking' into purchasing it....
I happen to know the reptile keeper at the zoo, who just laughed and said he wouldn't waste the zoos money on a freak of nature....

Imagine if you were going to spend $205'000 AUD on reptiles, that could be 4 breeding pairs of GTP, and who knows what else...


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's the auction link :

http://www.reptileauction.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.pl?category=b_snake_rats&item=1136929200


----------



## crackers (Feb 18, 2006)

would be a pain in the [email protected]% shedding


----------



## krusty (Feb 18, 2006)

i like it very nice.


----------



## Pike01 (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a 2 headed stimsoni, didnt live long though, cut the egg but couldnt get out, still have it pickled.


----------

